# Please ~ only 1 pigeon



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

A beautiful banded pigeon went astray. There seems to be no hope of locating his owner.

He has been in a cage in a house for the last 4 days.

If anyone has room for this poor pigeon, please let me know. Thanks.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

I can't offer any suggestions to you exactly because I'm in Canada and have no personal contacts in the states. Can you not keep this little baby yourself? Seems like he would do very well in your care


just an idea and thought,


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

*For Brad*

Brad,
Believe me, I would love to take the pigeon myself.
Not only to provide a home, but to have company for Jesse.
It would be unfair to subject another creature to this lifestyle ~ especially a bird.
The fatigue affects everything, including when we sleep. 
Because of me, Jesse goes to sleep in the morning & starts his day in the afternoon. That "ain't" the way God intended!
In fact, I recently confessed about my hours harming Jesse.
If I took in another bird, who could have had a normal life, it just wouldn't be right.
Also, I would be back at confession & my priest would say, "Are you on crack?"

Thanks for the thought, I know it was well-intentioned.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

That's too bad, not sure what to say to you or offer for advice. For myself, I work nights so I only have the mornings to interact and watch my pigeons. On the weekends I have more time obviously but I find that they do well. They keep themselves busy and have each other for company. I know what you are saying though and I wish I had more time as well to spend with my pigeons. 

Hopefully you'll be able to find someone to take this pigeon, best of luck with that


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phyll,

Thank you so much for caring and trying to find this pigeon a home.

Would you take this pigeon if no one else will want it? It needs a home, and regardless of what you say, Jesse is happy with you. You saved his life! He has adapted just fine!

Do you think that maybe God meant for this bird to live with you. 

Treesa


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Brad ~ Over 95% of my waking hours are spent with Jesse. In fact, on the occasions that I am out, I RUSH back to be with him. Havng time together is not the problem, it's his hours. 

Treesa ~ I appreciated your response, it made me feel a little better. The thought of God sending him or her has crossed my mind, but I just can't manage it now. 
It's after 2:30 A. M. & I am sitting here typing. Jesse is next to me, preening away. I'll bet that your birds are sleeping, as they should be. 
It would be wrong to do this to another bird.
Poor Jesse is beginning to think he's an owl. He doesn't even coo anymore, he HOOTS! 

It would be better for someone else to take the poor little pigeon ~ the new one, NOT my Jesse ~ so he could enjoy a normal life.

Phyll


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of this pigeon?
Taylor


----------

